# Art for the shop



## Eddyde (Jan 29, 2017)

I bought this 70's era, Chinese industrial revolution, propaganda poster, a couple of years ago. I finally got it framed and hung in the shop. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Its titled "New Lathe".


----------



## FOMOGO (Jan 29, 2017)

Nice. By all the smiles I'd say got to be at least a few HM members in there.  Mike


----------



## Uglydog (Jan 29, 2017)

That is cool!
Reminds me both a our trip to the small foundry in Mexico and the tool making in Madagascar.
No machine tools in either location.
Machine tools belonged only to large wealthy companies. Certainly not in the impoverished areas we visited.
At the time I thought Gingery would be worth something to the local entrepreneurs in both areas. 
If you have a lead on additional copies of same or similar I might be interested. Seriously!

Daryl
MN


----------



## David S (Jan 29, 2017)

The "art for shop" got me thinking to the 70's where the art for shop were those calendars of scantily clad girls with a front "modesty" overlay that you picked up to see the scantily clad girl.

The art shown in this thread is much better.  Of course I am older now. 

David


----------



## Eddyde (Jan 30, 2017)

Here is another shot of it before it was framed.


----------



## brino (Jan 30, 2017)

Neat old poster.

It would be really amusing if that lathe said "South Bend" on it! 
-brino


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Jan 30, 2017)

great picture! 

i feel the same way the people in the picture do, every time i see a lathe!


----------

